# A sad return.



## Fry (6 Nov 2005)

Just to let some of you know about the situation. 


Apparently I don't have bursitis in my shoulder, but a rotator cuff tear. The doctor at the MIR in Borden diagnosed this and took me off course. While waiting for my trip to Quebec, a family member turned terminal with cancer. I felt it best to come home.

These are sad times and I cannot even begin to explain the sadness and disappointment of this entire mess.

Because of physio and diagnostic tests, my aunt, etc, I won't be as active on here as I was before I left for Borden, but I will try to make appearances.


I didn't like Ontario that much, well the cities part... however I loved Borden. Nice and quiet, and I loved basic more than anything. It was very fun, I loved getting yelled at, staff freaking out and all.... because at the end of the day, you could look back on what happened and laugh. 

I won't be looking back at this time to laugh, but I do 100% for sure, plan to return to basic, whether it be in Borden or St. Jean.

Thanks to all of you for the support you've shown before I left for basic.


----------



## Kal (6 Nov 2005)

Fry, you have my condolences and I look forward to your return.


----------



## Springroll (6 Nov 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about this Fry. 
I was looking forward to some awesome posts from you when you got back...

and my sincerest condolences on your aunt...you and your family are in my thoughts during this very trying time.


----------



## Pea (6 Nov 2005)

Fry,

While I haven't been in the same situation as you, I feel for you. When I was 13 I was away at my first cadet camp in BC. Halfway through my course I was called into the Padre's office. He advised me that my dad was dying of cancer. I was on a plane home about 3 hours later. I don't even know how to begin to explain what I was feeling at this time. Yes my cadet "career" was stunted because I wasn't able to finish the course (which by no means compares to the CF), but at least I was able to say goodbye to my Father, and be there for my younger siblings.

I guess all I can say is be strong, but don't be scared to express your pain.

You and your family are in my thoughts...


----------



## Mineguy (6 Nov 2005)

FRy:

http://www.foreignlegionlife.com/

Go here, dont look back!

There have been newfs there before....

Pete


----------



## Alex252 (6 Nov 2005)

Damn man, I know what your feeling. This type of crap happened with me last March. Although it may seem impossible try to stay positive, it makes the situation for everyone a little better, especially the person whos sick


----------



## Fry (6 Nov 2005)

I am rotted to the core. Of ALL the times for anything messed to happen, it had to happen now. Why? No one knows, but I sure as hell would appreciate an answer.

I LOVED Borden! It was a laugh! All of the good times (even though there were only a few) will be missed. I made dozens upon dozens of friends, had many laughs. There were a few bad apples, but that was to be expected. The staff there were excellent, very professional. Basic was everything I expected it to be, and I enjoyed it and want back at it ASAP.


----------



## acclenticularis (6 Nov 2005)

Hello Fry.  I am quite new to the Forum.  However, I have read a great number of your posts.  Quite enjoyable.  Hang in there.  I don't believe in 'things happening for a reason' etc.  However, the intersection of your injury and the family crisis will probably be best in the end (I mean you will be able to be home to help and comfort/receive comfort from family and friends, rather than away).  You are still quite young and have plenty of time to re-join the CF.  Just take care of family and take care of your injury and come back 100% healthy.  Good luck.


----------



## spud (7 Nov 2005)

Fry,

Try to stay positive. My wife is on the BMQ that you just left; she was telling me about this person who they diagnosed with bursitis and was trying to fight through it. It's not all bad, you left there with something we don't always get......the respect of your peers. Small consolation, but the people still there are pulling for you. 

Be the Terminator....You'll be back.


good luck
potato


----------



## alexpb (7 Nov 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about your bad news fry. 

Hopefully down the road when things get better you can get back to basic.

Good luck.


----------



## NavComm (7 Nov 2005)

Fry, I'm sorry to hear about your aunt and your RTU. My prayers are with you and your family.

I will be returning to Borden for Jan 06 bmq. Maybe I'll see you there!

Keep up with the physio and maybe you'll be ready for January!


----------



## KID (7 Nov 2005)

Sorry to hear about your unfortunate situation, keep your head up, you'll pull throught, best of wishes. 

KID


----------



## Freerider (7 Nov 2005)

Hey Fry,

I can't say I know exactly how you feel but hopefully this will help you feel a little bit better in allowing you to stay with the army. I myself have plantar fasciitis. My tendons are torn in my feet from an over use during my sports and whatever. I also have torn my infraspinatus and subscapularis which are muscles in the rotator cuff. Well anyways apparently they are class 3 injuries and I should have never been recruited in the first place. Of course they didn't tell me that until I was in my 2nd week of BMQ and told me I was to be sent home. I fought it as hard as I could pushing myself through all the pain they caused me and not showing a single bit of it so I could stay. It worked. If I can be allowed to stay then I am sure you can. My suggestion is see a specialist. Get thoroughly checked out and his or her approval. Show that to the recruiter and see what they can do. It may take more than one reference. If they still reject you than ask if there is any chances. If your willing to go to such extremes than you deserve to be there. I must give you a warning though. BMQ and SQ was REALLY hard on my shoulder. Because of the rucksack and stuff my shoulder is even more messed up so really make sure this is what you want because with our kind of injuries you don't want to have them messed up and unable to heal properly or create more damage. In the long run I wish you the best of luck and hang in there. I just have one question though? How did you wreck your entire rotator cuff? That's a pretty tough thing to do so you must have been doing something nuts. Good job!


----------



## Fry (8 Nov 2005)

The specialist there told me that the rotator cuff is torn. However, other doctors are diagnosing it as a simple case of bursitis. It doesn't hurt like the MO said at Borden, but apparently he -has- to be right, since he's a doctor. All of the symptoms are that of bursitis, and it only pains when I overuse the shoulder, such as playing guitar, marching, etc. It doesn't even pain that much then. 

I'm unsure how I go tthe injury, but I'm thinking that working at the plant all summer might have brought it on. Hauling lots of crab around with a metal hook, it was real heavy, might have started it all. That's the only thing I can think of.

The CO told me that I would have a good chance of returning. All I have to do is get medically cleared and do the tests again.


Thanks for the support.


----------



## Fry (10 Nov 2005)

Yet another update. Looks as if I woulda been comming off basic anyways. My grandmother dropped down with a heart attack 2 nites ago. It was quite a shock for her to leave us so suddenly. She died on her 50th wedding anniversary, and that evening she had supper here at our home. The saturday previous to that we had a family reception for both of my grandparents. Now that everyone has flown back to their homes, they have to fly out again.

On top of that, mom's friend at work died with her husband and 2 children in a car accident last night not far from here.

When will the tragedy end?


----------



## Fry (11 Jul 2006)

Well, update time, physio is going extremely well now, papers are in at the CFRC, shoulder feels like a million bucks, and I'm one happy dude.


----------



## muffin (11 Jul 2006)

Glad to hear things are getting back on track Fry! Hopefully you will get back at it soon!

Muffin


----------

